# Furry Haters...



## Missy_da_dane (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi, my name is Missy_da_dane, I have been a furry since I could walk I would say..but it wasn't til just a few years ago that I relized it, and until just now that I am open about it. I thought well yeah I am a furry, I love furry art, I like the people that are as open as I to like being a furry, but I am not sure about the fursuit part of it..(which I understand now that alot of Furries are not fursuiters). Not that I minded at all, but just recently I have changed my mind about that. Browsing FA and seeing pictures of the Cons and people in there suits, it looks like so much fun. Then to YouTube I went and watched the AC08 Parade and I just smiled and giggled, and some of those suits are amazing! One video I saw a furry (a wolf I think) and he bent down so a little kid could hug him, made the kid smile  
I think its just great and the more I watch the more I want a suit and to go to a Con...(I am in the process of commisioning someone).
But then today I came across some disturbing videos and comments on YouTube about Furries..I just dont understand why people would have such a problem with it, I guess most people do not understand. They are afraid of something "different" or "not normal". I suppose I can not like it all I want but there will be always people out there that will hate, never open there minds for new and fun things and I feel sorry for them, because they do not know what fun they are missing. 

I am sorry if this was a post before but I just had to get that off my chest...

Proud to be Furry.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 6, 2008)

People don't hate furries, in all honesty. They're just easy to get riled up.

Although I'm with ya. Furry and proud, etc.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 6, 2008)

I HAET YU0 FUHREEZ


Also,

OMG FURSECUTION BAWWWWW


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> People don't hate furries, in all honesty. They're just easy to get riled up.
> 
> Although I'm with ya. Furry and proud, etc.



actually it's both... do you have a youtube account? most furries there should know that there are a LOOOOOT of haters there (but I kinda like it like that... it's good entertainment)... and a looot of furries that get offended too easily. but usually it's just stupid trolls randomly going to video's and trolling the living fuck out of them

as for the OP, hey, I'm with you buddy. furry pride. and yea, I was the same way. at first, I wondered about the fursuit part, then I watched a bunch of BBF (big blue fox) video's, then I started wishing I could own a fursuit xD


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 6, 2008)

First of all, welcome Missy

I was for a long time attracted to furry art, writing, or Role play (although it was only a few years ago that I knew what "Furry" meant).

It was only recently that I saw the damage of trolls (people who hack websites, post rude comments, or otherwise do stupid stuff to laugh about it).

My idea is to ignore them and they will find something else to make fun of.

I will eventually get to a con. 

I have to get a fursuit myself.

Sage Fox


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 6, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> actually it's both... do you have a youtube account? most furries there should know that there are a LOOOOOT of haters there (but I kinda like it like that... it's good entertainment)... and a looot of furries that get offended too easily. but usually it's just stupid trolls randomly going to video's and trolling the living fuck out of them


I can explain this phenomenon. 

It's "cool" to hate on furs, even in jest. Some people simply take it too far, though.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 6, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I can explain this phenomenon.
> 
> It's "cool" to hate on furs, even in jest. Some people simply take it too far, though.



yea, it's cool to hear the same exact catch phrase from 10,863 people on youtube... I think you know what it is xD


----------



## Snickers (Nov 7, 2008)

Well the fandoms not that pure so alot of people do have a good reason to bash some furries and you cant really blame them when they stereotype furries or hate them in general. Really, furries arnt that clean, sure, some are, but not all.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 7, 2008)

Snickers said:


> Well the fandoms not that pure so alot of people do have a good reason to bash some furries and you cant really blame them when they stereotype furries or hate them in general. Really, furries arnt that clean, sure, some are, but not all.


I agree with you, but at the same time, as much as I hate to sound like one of those furs who act like the fandom is perfect, it all falls down to trolls being dumbass whiney little bitches, that, in time make US whiney little bitches


----------



## Jelly (Nov 7, 2008)

Furries tend to be overly dramatic.
They also tend to have a little too much unstable pride.

You know.
"Furry is the greatest thing evar!"
"HEH. U GUIS IS FAGS."
"*four million line post about how this furry hater is super-intolerant, and possibly a Christian, and about how you're a Wiccan Warrior Folf*"

Sometimes people just need to laugh, or realize someone is trying to rile them up, but really could care less about things like furry. They just know its a soft-spot and that people tend to get stupid about it when provoked.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 7, 2008)

Me I don't take pride in being a furry, like some said before I take pride in things that I accomplish, anyways I can see why people troll furries sometimes but damn they act like all furries act like sex crazied maniacs. There might be a few who could have their sanity questioned but most furries that I've met here are pretty cool and are just like everyone else.


----------



## archemedes_rex (Nov 7, 2008)

I could probably have my sanity questioned. But people seem to like me that way.

P.S. I have a cat in my lap that's telling me she's receiving anti-semitic meatloaf recipes from Soupy Sales and Marvin Hamlisch.


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Nov 7, 2008)

When I encounter attitudes like that, I usually just either ignore em completely, or give em the old "I love you too.  *patpat*" routine.

I actually had a guy apparently get SOOO offended that he registered a deviantart account purely to rage on mine.  (most of the stuff I find an excuse to put up isn't furry in the slightest, so I stick my stuff there rather than FA, if you're wondering)


----------



## Nickk (Nov 7, 2008)

Missy_da_dane said:


> Hi, my name is Missy_da_dane, I have been a furry since I could walk I would say..but it wasn't til just a few years ago that I relized it, and until just now that I am open about it. I thought well yeah I am a furry, I love furry art, I like the people that are as open as I to like being a furry, but I am not sure about the fursuit part of it..(which I understand now that alot of Furries are not fursuiters). Not that I minded at all, but just recently I have changed my mind about that. Browsing FA and seeing pictures of the Cons and people in there suits, it looks like so much fun. Then to YouTube I went and watched the AC08 Parade and I just smiled and giggled, and some of those suits are amazing! One video I saw a furry (a wolf I think) and he bent down so a little kid could hug him, made the kid smile
> I think its just great and the more I watch the more I want a suit and to go to a Con...(I am in the process of commisioning someone).
> But then today I came across some disturbing videos and comments on YouTube about Furries..I just dont understand why people would have such a problem with it, I guess most people do not understand. They are afraid of something "different" or "not normal". I suppose I can not like it all I want but there will be always people out there that will hate, never open there minds for new and fun things and I feel sorry for them, because they do not know what fun they are missing.
> 
> ...


 
It's hatred that's fueled by a false idea of what furries are: animal fuckers, people who dress up as animals and fuck, and people who jack off to animal porn. Mostly the haters don't even care to learn what furries are really about, because they're hatin furries partly for the lulz and partly because they can't get their preconceived notions of furries out of their head ans believe furries just cover up the truth (which is understandable to think). So it's an unjust hatred for the lulz and for the same reason why we laugh at and make fun of stupid people, bad people, and insane people.


----------



## hijimete (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't worry about them, let them talk its just words anyway they can hate me all they want but i will never let what they say stop me from being me.

I am also a furry & dame proud of it & that will never change


----------



## Yaoi-Mikey (Nov 7, 2008)

It's pathetic how some people act when they have a computer screen to hide behind, trolls are just morons that have no life so they have to insult people in the internet to make themselves feel like a part of a group. lol


----------



## Inices (Nov 7, 2008)

I find it kind of entertaining how you guys make a big deal out of the "furry haters". They're really not a big deal. Most of them are trolls, hell, nearly all of them are trolls. Very few of them actually hate furries, they make fun of you because it gets to you and drama ensues. They are very easy to deal with... Either troll them back, which is very, very easy to do, or just ignore them. 

Not to mention, is it really that surprising that there are people who think being furry is weird?


----------



## BlackRat (Nov 7, 2008)

I agree, seems most 'furry haters' are just trolls trying to get a manipulative laugh. I can understand that, that whole console-wars thing is another easy way to go about it 
But there are a few out there that actually do hate furries for some reason. Most of the people I know of that do do so mostly out of what other trolls have posted, bad first impressions I guess. Seems most people don't go for the whole 'trying not to judge until you see for yourself' route.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 7, 2008)

BlackRat said:


> I agree, seems most 'furry haters' are just trolls trying to get a manipulative laugh. I can understand that, that whole console-wars thing is another easy way to go about it
> But there are a few out there that actually do hate furries for some reason. Most of the people I know of that do do so mostly out of what other trolls have posted, bad first impressions I guess. Seems most people don't go for the whole 'trying not to judge until you see for yourself' route.


for me beeing with you is much more fun then trolling you^^
for those who just hate you... well, i guess thats the way it is... ignore them, there are always people who hate certain groups for no apparent reason


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 7, 2008)

Nickk said:


> *It's hatred that's fueled by a false idea of what furries are: animal fuckers, people who dress up as animals and fuck, and people who jack off to animal porn.* Mostly the haters don't even care to learn what furries are really about, because they're hatin furries partly for the lulz and partly because they can't get their preconceived notions of furries out of their head ans believe furries just cover up the truth (which is understandable to think). So it's an unjust hatred for the lulz and for the same reason why we laugh at and make fun of stupid people, bad people, and insane people.



I wouldn't call it false, far from it. It may not be the whole truth, but there's no sense pretending it's not true at all.


----------



## Short-snout (Nov 7, 2008)

The funniest furry hate thing I saw was this hater in a fursuit on youtube.. telling us to yiff in hell!!

This brought 2 things to my mind

1. what the hell was he doing in a fursuit anyway
2. what should I write as a comment because "you are contradictory therefore you shall join us" was taken!!
As was "you 1st!"


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 7, 2008)

No sane person *geniunely* hates furries, because we're insignificant. We're only a small fandom when compared to most others, and it's only because of the general furry persecution complex that we get trolling. We're easy as fuck to make fun of, and that's just why they do it. To make *fun* of us. These people are normally just bored college students with nothing better to do.

In fact, I can tell you from experience that we're not genuinely hated. I met a troll IRL at a college party this summer when I was in america and we got into a conversation about what we do on the internet, and I said I'm normally on furry forums/sites etc, and she was like "Eww.. you're a furry? I troll those guys to hell online.." and I was like "Oh really? Got a problem with me?" and she was like "Well, I guess not.. I just don't really think it's normal, but you're cool enough, so I guess furries aren't really that bad." I've even seen the kind of trolling she does since (and it's pretty vicious as trolling goes), and the fact she didn't troll me when she found out I was a furry irl just proves that nobody *genuinely* hates us. If anything, we're just easy to make fun of. That is all.


----------



## Wovstah (Nov 7, 2008)

There's just a lot of unneeded negative stigma against furries...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 7, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> I HAET YU0 FUHREEZ
> 
> 
> Also,
> ...



A FURRY HATER!! BAAAAWWWW He's a *chan spy!! XD


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 7, 2008)

Wovstah said:


> There's just a lot of unneeded negative stigma against furries...


Exactly. Stigma. Not hate. Thanks.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 7, 2008)

Yaoi-Mikey said:


> It's pathetic how some people act when they have a computer screen to hide behind, trolls are just morons that have no life so they have to insult people in the internet to make themselves feel like a part of a group. lol



lol irony at its best


----------



## Smash-Kun (Nov 7, 2008)

First off, welcome. And about furry haters... Well, I wouldn't really say there are 'haters' out there, rather than plain internet trolls. See, I go to another forum, and I wouldn't exactly say it's fur-friendly.  I was hassled for a bit, but after awhile, I just learned to ignore them. If they're ignored (like all trolls), they'll eventually get tired of messing with you, and move on to the next sucker. Now, I guess you can say I'm fairly respected (and playfully teased) about my fur affection around those parts.

And if people *are* haters, they're probably more pathetic than you. Laugh at them in return.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 7, 2008)

When mobs holding signs saying "Yiff in Hell" show up at your house and start throwing rocks at you, then you're allowed to be concerned.

Otherwise, sit down, shut up, and fap to your fox herms.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 7, 2008)

Easog said:


> When mobs holding signs saying "Yiff in Hell" show up at your house and start throwing rocks at you, then you're allowed to be concerned.
> 
> Otherwise, sit down, shut up, and fap to your fox herms.



._. are you in my room


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 7, 2008)

ÃedÃ¡n said:


> ._. are you in my room


...don't look under the bed.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Nov 7, 2008)

Missy_da_dane said:


> Hi, my name is Missy_da_dane, I have been a furry since I could walk I would say..but it wasn't til just a few years ago that I relized it, and until just now that I am open about it. I thought well yeah I am a furry, I love furry art, I like the people that are as open as I to like being a furry, but I am not sure about the fursuit part of it..(which I understand now that alot of Furries are not fursuiters). Not that I minded at all, but just recently I have changed my mind about that. Browsing FA and seeing pictures of the Cons and people in there suits, it looks like so much fun. Then to YouTube I went and watched the AC08 Parade and I just smiled and giggled, and some of those suits are amazing! One video I saw a furry (a wolf I think) and he bent down so a little kid could hug him, made the kid smile
> I think its just great and the more I watch the more I want a suit and to go to a Con...(I am in the process of commisioning someone).
> But then today I came across some disturbing videos and comments on YouTube about Furries..I just dont understand why people would have such a problem with it, I guess most people do not understand. They are afraid of something "different" or "not normal". I suppose I can not like it all I want but there will be always people out there that will hate, never open there minds for new and fun things and I feel sorry for them, because they do not know what fun they are missing.
> 
> ...



if this were 4chan, you would be a troll. Are you serious? have you never heard the stigma?! hmm


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 7, 2008)

The only way to deal with a troll is to whack their head clean off.


----------



## Jack (Nov 7, 2008)

people fear that which they don't understand. and let me tell you from an outside point of view, we are pretty strange.


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 7, 2008)

One of my friends thought the same thing. Until I found out he had gotten into the fandom too.


----------



## WarTheifX (Nov 7, 2008)

People fear things they don't understand. It's the human nature.

But when it pushes the AFC line, then.... IT'S ON! *loads Battle Rifle*
(AFC = Anti-Furry Coalition. It's real. Srsly.)


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 7, 2008)

WarTheifX said:


> People fear things they don't understand. It's the human nature.
> 
> But when it pushes the AFC line, then.... IT'S ON! *loads Battle Rifle*
> (AFC = Anti-Furry Coalition. It's real. Srsly.)



I'm with you there *jumps into scorpion*


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't mind furry trolls, but I would like two things;

A: I wish they'd try to be a little more fun. Just repeating "yiff in hell" constantly gets boring realy fast.
B: I wish they'd (not to mention certain furries as well) stop pretending that every response from a furry, no matter what it is, is actually "bawww stop fursecuting us!".


----------



## WarTheifX (Nov 8, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> I'm with you there *jumps into scorpion*


 
*notices I'm on a mongoose* Wha?! Awww. *depressed face*


----------



## Cavy (Nov 8, 2008)

WarTheifX said:


> People fear things they don't understand. It's the human nature.



Not to mention that people don't bother to do some research. We often like to go by with what we see and hear.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 8, 2008)

To be honets i have not met anyone who "hates" furry's, except the trolls of youtube. And most trolls only do it to get laughs so i just plainly pretend trolls are non existant. Anyway i havent met anyone i would put in the class of "furry haters". And as Wovstah said, the negative feedback people get from the media doesn't help. 

I don't think the media would know what truth was even if it jumped up and bit them on the butt!


----------



## Silver-Knuckles (Nov 8, 2008)

its a shame furry haters aren't open minded nor understanding


----------



## Cavy (Nov 8, 2008)

Silver-Knuckles said:


> its a shame furry haters aren't open minded nor understanding



Open mindedness seems highly overrated for these haters.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 8, 2008)

Do furry haters even KNOW the meaning of open mindness?


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm so tired of furries claiming to be misunderstood, like there's anything complex to understand about the fandom. People don't fear furries because they don't understand them, they mock furries because the fandom is full of obnoxious tubby jerk offs. Also because it never fails to get a rise out of you.


----------



## Jax (Nov 8, 2008)

Ever notice how much furry hate crawls onto furry sites? Ever notice how many furries claim they are not furries? Never rely on others approval for your happiness. I don't want to shove fur in any ones face! If I take furry too seriously so what? Some one does not like you cause you are furry...that is their problem. Most do not know or do not care. More power to them. Seems to me the folks who push hardest are more afraid of being called furry themselves. If you feel good about who you are...fur or no fur...you are ok by me. Just do not spit in my pool! Peace!


----------



## ElectricJackal (Nov 8, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> I HAET YU0 FUHREEZ
> 
> 
> Also,
> ...


go fuck your dog you stoopid furry....


----------



## Wreth (Nov 8, 2008)

Silver-Knuckles said:


> its a shame furry haters aren't open minded nor understanding


  If they were they wouldn't be haters.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 8, 2008)

There are some trolls who I actually enjoy hearing their rants on You Tube because they are thinking logically and are making a clear argument about why they dislike furries.

Do I agree with them? No.

Yet there are many others who like to whine like a two year old in a toy store.

These people I will be happy to debate them into oblivion.

Sage Fox


----------



## Suirano Etheryu (Nov 9, 2008)

Furry haters make me laugh because the stuff they come up with is by far too simplistic. Trolls are funny cause generally their intelligence is that of a gnat. The only reason why people deal with them so much is probably because they ensue the argument against rather than ending it in the first round.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 9, 2008)

If trolls have the intelligence of a gnat, what are furries?

Paramecium? =/


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 9, 2008)

Easog said:


> If trolls have the intelligence of a gnat, what are furries?
> 
> Paramecium? =/



 Sadly that is just you.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 9, 2008)

People fear what they don't understand or aren't willing to. People tend to show hatred twards anything diffrent than what they're used to. People hate furry because its not the same as other fandoms.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 9, 2008)

bluewulf1 said:


> People fear what they don't understand or aren't willing to. People tend to show hatred twards anything diffrent than what they're used to. People hate furry because its not the same as other fandoms.



Lol.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 9, 2008)

bluewulf1 said:


> People fear what they don't understand or aren't willing to. People tend to show hatred twards anything diffrent than what they're used to. People hate furry because its not the same as other fandoms.


true...
this fear about new things is very bad here in germany... nuclear powerplants, genetic engeneering, people who think a little diefferent then everyone else... its pretty hard to be accepted here. it even takes pathetic 10 years until a new medicament is released to the market, now matter how many people benefit from it >.<


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 9, 2008)

Its all very simple. Conservitives want everything to be the way it was when they were kids. Leaving almost no room for advancement. Polititions and corprate heads want to make a few bucks off of it. They hate any idea that isn't profitable.


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 9, 2008)

bluewulf1 said:


> People fear what they don't understand or aren't willing to. People tend to show hatred twards anything diffrent than what they're used to. People hate furry because its not the same as other fandoms.



Furry is just like any other fandom. We have convention's, we have groups, and we have artists. But people don't see it as that, they see it as a weird fetish and want to eradicate it and the people who are involved with it.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 9, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Furry is just like any other fandom. We have convention's, we have groups, and we have artists. *But people don't see it as that, they see it as a weird fetish* and want to eradicate it and the people who are involved with it.



Wouldn't be that way if furries didn't insist on actively reinfocing the negative steriotypes they complain about. Also no one cares about furries enouph to hate them. I really don't get why the motivation behind trolling is so difficult for furries to grasp, asperger's syndrome perhaps?


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 9, 2008)

Maybe, I used to troll. But it got old as soon as I realized it wasn't fun anymore.....Also, it's spelled COMPLAIN. Not, complane.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 9, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> Maybe, I used to troll. But it got old as soon as I realized it wasn't fun anymore.....Also, it's spelled COMPLAIN. Not, complane.



Huh, wonder why my spell check didn't catch that. So you realize then that no one wants to destroy the furry fandom, especially not trolls, because if there was no fandom there'd be no one to troll.


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 9, 2008)

I realize that. It's 2:03 in the morning so my brain is not at it's best. And yes, if there wasn't any furry fandom then there would not be any trolls.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 9, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> So you realize then that no one wants to destroy the furry fandom,


You haven't seen the antifur coalition have you.


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 9, 2008)

I think that that's a trolling site. It's main purpose is to get everyone riled up. Hold on a sec and let me see....  EDIT: Yup, it's a troll site.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 9, 2008)

Psudowolf said:


> I think that that's a trolling site. It's main purpose is to get everyone riled up. Hold on a sec and let me see....  EDIT: Yup, it's a troll site.


People tend to want to follow the crowd. If enough people see it and think its a major movement, they'll want to follow it.


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a friend in the FBI that might be able to shut it down.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd wait til they make the next move. Wait til they play their cards before you drop your hand.


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh, don't worry. He'll claim they had kiddie porn or some BS like that. Besides, nobody is manning the controls for that website. They made it, then left it.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 9, 2008)

No one cares about furries, what's so threatening about a bunch of tubby rejects dry humping in mascot costumes? Grandiosity much  ?


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 9, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> No one cares about furries, what's so threatening about a bunch of tubby rejects dry humping in mascot costumes? Grandiosity much  ?


That's true except for those who want this to become a serious art style.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 9, 2008)

bluewulf1 said:


> That's true except for those who want this to become a serious art style.



If you're a serious artist you call yourself an anthro-artist, if you dry hump in mascot costumes you call yourself a furry. The division is already there, it seems you're standing on the wrong side of the fence.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 9, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> If you're a serious artist you call yourself an anthro-artist, if you dry hump in mascot costumes you call yourself a furry. The division is already there, it seems you're standing on the wrong side of the fence.


When I got to the fork in the road, I just went straight.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 9, 2008)

bluewulf1 said:


> When I got to the fork in the road, I just went straight.



Then you don't really have any grounds to complain about being associated with dog fuckers do you  .


----------



## Suirano Etheryu (Nov 9, 2008)

Easog said:


> If trolls have the intelligence of a gnat, what are furries?
> 
> Paramecium? =/



....That somehow in a twisted way makes sense only because of all those weird ones that lurk within the fandom. I do notice that most furs are rather smart unlike the trolls they encounter. Trolls usually when though because they push that button that angers them.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 9, 2008)

Missy_da_dane said:


> Hi, my name is Missy_da_dane, I have been a furry since I could walk I would say..but it wasn't til just a few years ago that I relized it, and until just now that I am open about it. I thought well yeah I am a furry, I love furry art, I like the people that are as open as I to like being a furry, but I am not sure about the fursuit part of it..(which I understand now that alot of Furries are not fursuiters). Not that I minded at all, but just recently I have changed my mind about that. Browsing FA and seeing pictures of the Cons and people in there suits, it looks like so much fun. Then to YouTube I went and watched the AC08 Parade and I just smiled and giggled, and some of those suits are amazing! One video I saw a furry (a wolf I think) and he bent down so a little kid could hug him, made the kid smile
> I think its just great and the more I watch the more I want a suit and to go to a Con...(I am in the process of commisioning someone).
> But then today I came across some disturbing videos and comments on YouTube about Furries..I just dont understand why people would have such a problem with it, I guess most people do not understand. They are afraid of something "different" or "not normal". I suppose I can not like it all I want but there will be always people out there that will hate, never open there minds for new and fun things and I feel sorry for them, because they do not know what fun they are missing.
> 
> ...


Ok, i'm furry and proud aswell, and i know what you mean. At college, i sometimes look up both Transfur and Furaffinity and people around the commenroom have sniped me for looking at it. On their take, it's one step away from beastiality and i disagree with that thoroughly. In fact, on a review i did with a friend, he took the piss out of me and he said "you're into beastiality, aren't you Stephen?" (check youtube RADreview Splatterhouse 3). I think people tend to fear those who understand what they don't, so i say let them be ignorant. 
Come to think of it, have any of these trolls watched a werewolf movie? if they have, and gotten to like it and go and flame people for liking furries, what right do they really have to criticise the rest of us.

Ok rant over

Furries rule :grin:


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 10, 2008)

People don't like furries because of the fetishes and the fact that the people look like animals so it almost like beastiality except that the animals can walk and talk. There are also some who shove their furriness in people faces and then want to get mad when they are getting trolled about it.  Thats like the gay pride stuff, I don't care if your gay but please quit fucking telling me you are.  I agree that furry haters need to be more open minded but the negatives and stereotypes about furries are true to a certain extent. If your going to whine about being trolled and messed with then try not to show off your furriness unless you can *handle or ignore it*, also the dumbasses who act like social retards need to stay in their basements so they don't make us look anymore retarded as is.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 10, 2008)

There are some fetishes I don't care for in the furry fandom.

homosexual art/stories.
Bondage S&M
yiff other than tasteful nudes in art

Will I try to destroy this art because I don't like seeing it?

Heck No!

Will I avoid it?

Yes because they are not things I want to see. It's not my preferance.

The problem with furry haters is that when they see stuff they don't like, rather than being sensible and avoiding it, they try to destroy it.

Don't they realize that the furry fandom cannot be destroyed?

Sure they can force someone to quit making art or stories, but they will not be able to remove every artist, every witer, every role player, every convention attendee, every fursuiter, and every corporate industry that has a character that is a furry like Disney.

So avoidance is ok.

Dreams of destruction of the fandom are futile.

<End Rant>


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 10, 2008)

Trolls do not hate you personally.

They do not want to destroy your precious fandom.

They do not care about its content.

They do not care that you're fapping to diaper/inflation/babyfur/hermaphrodite/whatever

All they're looking for is a reaction, and there are plenty of furries who give it to them.

Tl;dr, don't feed the trolls.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 10, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> People don't like furries because of the fetishes and the fact that the people look like animals so it almost like beastiality except that the animals can walk and talk. There are also some who shove their furriness in people faces and then want to get mad when they are getting trolled about it. Thats like the gay pride stuff, I don't care if your gay but please quit fucking telling me you are. I agree that furry haters need to be more open minded but the negatives and stereotypes about furries are true to a certain extent. If your going to whine about being trolled and messed with then try not to show off your furriness unless you can *handle or ignore it*, also the dumbasses who act like social retards need to stay in their basements so they don't make us look anymore retarded as is.


 
Hey, i find that offensive, i'm a social retard :cry:
(don't cry wolfman, *sniff*)

Na, only joking. I am considered one, but i lack 1 basement to wallow in.
I'm a poor social retard furry lover.

Back to the topic

The furry haters have also gone out of their way to make youtube vids right? You can't call them trolls on that behalf because it's speaking out. I just call them failed polititions. All they do is express oppinions and people follow on like cattle. We furries, on the other hand, refuse to be broken, and these people should either get a life or grow up.


----------



## GraemeLion (Nov 10, 2008)

Why does it seem like I never find these types of groups?

Oh.  RIGHT.  I don't go looking for trouble.   You can't find what you don't look for.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 10, 2008)

Runeaddyste said:


> Hey, i find that offensive, i'm a social retard :cry:
> (don't cry wolfman, *sniff*)
> 
> Na, only joking. I am considered one, but i lack 1 basement to wallow in.
> ...



The videos evoke a butthurt reaction from furries, people saying they agree with said videos does  the same. Trolls don't want to break you, they just want to antagonize you, and  on this front I would say they've been pretty successful.


----------



## kjmars63 (Nov 10, 2008)

People who hate furries need to be knocked unconscious, blinded and gagged, tied to a chair, beaten over the head with a concrete block for about an hour and a half, and let go naked in the middle of Times Square. Either that or they need to get a life.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 10, 2008)

kjmars63 said:


> People who hate furries need to be knocked unconscious, blinded and gagged, tied to a chair, beaten over the head with a concrete block for about an hour and a half, and let go naked in the middle of Times Square. Either that or they need to get a life.


Why resort to violence? :|

ps No one hates furries, except maybe furries themselves.


----------



## Xeans (Nov 10, 2008)

Trolls, for the most part, are only trying to provoke a rise really. Some furs are easy to rile up into defensive and emo bursts. And like 5% of trolls are just closet furrys who are waaaaay into the yiffy stuff and are not trying to be thought of as freaks.
Trolls, to me= comedy... this is a group who spends thier time being offended at furry art then trying to offend other people.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 10, 2008)

Xeans said:


> And like 50% of trolls are just closet furrys who are waaaaay into the yiffy stuff and are not trying to be thought of as freaks.


fix'd


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 10, 2008)

Easog said:


> Why resort to violence? :|
> 
> ps No one hates furries, except maybe furries themselves.



you really know how to cut to the core don't you me Easog 

*50 points if you know what that's from* =D


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 10, 2008)

I try n__n


----------



## Lister22 (Nov 10, 2008)

well, i can understand why a non fur might poke fun at a furry you have to keep in mind (being part of the fandom) that not everyone understands why some one would like the things we like example: fursuits or naked critters having sex...

its expected in any hobby to have people who dislike it or not understand whats so great about it... its all part of what makes our interests so interesting

another thing

a lot of furries are easy going effectionate loving people... which to trolls makes them an easy target

-__- but what i dont get is
there are soooo much worse things you can be in my opinion i dont really get why anyone would naturealy hate some one else for being a fur


----------



## BlackRat (Nov 11, 2008)

Watching This Commercial reminded me of this thread... 
Tracked it down on youtube as quick as I could and, surelly enough, the first 8 posts included a minor trolling attempt XD.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 11, 2008)

BlackRat said:


> Watching This Commercial reminded me of this thread...
> Tracked it down on youtube as quick as I could and, surelly enough, the first 8 posts included a minor trolling attempt XD.


 
That was quite a strange commercial but intertaining none the less XD


----------



## Lumpy (Nov 11, 2008)

aggh


----------



## BlackRat (Nov 11, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> That was quite a strange commercial but intertaining none the less XD



That's what I thought! :3


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 11, 2008)

Love that commercial.

Especially the part where the cat distracts the other cats by smacking the light causing it to swing back and forth.

In a perfect furry world, I can see this happening.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Nov 11, 2008)

the internet has never done anything dumber than it did when it convinced itself that intentionally riling people up over and over and over again was something any human could do for fun

it turns out that some people are fucking obnoxious and they constantly piss people off and they dont do it on purpose

these people are generally called trolls, but most of the time they're just really shitty people being really shitty

the only trolling that's actually not heartfelt is the kind where you make a gimmick account to do a specific funny thing, or you're trying to rile a specific group of people up, and it's almost always short-term or even one-off

long-term trolls who troll the same group over and over again are never, _ever_ doing it just because it's fun, that just plain does not happen


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 11, 2008)

People rarely hate furries, at least in real life.

However online, it's pretty common because of the ability to be anonymous online. I think it comes down to how easy it is to find porn online, that and furries tend to offer up much lulz do to having a persecution complex.

If anything try to ignore it. Some people will not like what you are into. Oh well, that is not your problem.


----------



## Elite723 (Nov 11, 2008)

furry is more then epic its THE BEST THING AND ONLY LIFE FOR ME!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOT


----------



## TH-Violinist (Nov 11, 2008)

Furries ARE way to sensitive. I think so, at least. It really doesn't matter. Just get over, and enjoy the furriness without getting all worked up when people diss it.


----------



## Zorro101 (Nov 11, 2008)

just some people just go with a trend thinking furrys are nasty. i think if no one was exposed to what hate people had for furry they wouldn't even bother with trolling


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 11, 2008)

This thread is horrendous.

Each and every one of you should feel horrible for posting in it.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 11, 2008)

;__;

brb cutting


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 11, 2008)

Easog your problem is you don't know when to quit.

The time to quit was after the OP.


----------



## PridedFalcon (Nov 11, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> This thread is horrendous.
> 
> Each and every one of you should feel horrible for posting in it.



*scratches head*

And yet you are posting in it...XD
j/k


----------



## FourLetterWord (Nov 11, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> This thread is horrendous.



the following threads are also on the first page of the den:

Times when fur comes in handy =^.^= 
What Pokemon are you? 
Show off your tails. ( 1 2) 
USES FOR FUR 
Pokemon Fur Fanatics guild meeting forum 
Where to shop for plushies - Plushie Proximity Locator? 
Does Anyone know the origin of this dragon? 
Gee mister why do you have a tail/collar? ( 1 2 3 ... Last Page)


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 11, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Easog your problem is you don't know when to quit.
> 
> The time to quit was after the OP.


I couldn't help it...


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 11, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> the following threads are also on the first page of the den:
> 
> Times when fur comes in handy =^.^=
> What Pokemon are you?
> ...



I think I just threw up a little.

That is why I only browse by most recent posts.  I don't get all of that shit at once.


----------

